# Which Boat to Buy and How to Rig It



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

In the market for a new boat and trying to decide which one to go with and how to rig it. 

Option 1 Haynie 24 HO w 250 Pro XS
Option 1a Haynie 24 HO w 300 Verado Pro

Option 2 Haynie 24 Cat w Half Tower w 250 Pro XS 
Option 2a Haynie 24 Cat w Half Tower w 300 Verado Pro

Option 3 Majek Extreme w 300 V6 Yamaha

Option 4 SCB Recon (need motor recommendations here) 

Option 5 SCB Stingray (need motor recommendations here) 

Would be using the boat in Port A / Rock Port and want to be able to get shallow but maintain a good ride down the ship channels.

All opinions are welcome. 

If you choose one of the above let me know what options you would add to it? This will be a 10 year boat for me so I will spend a little extra now.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I am a Majek fan but if you have the money it is hard to steer you away from the stingray. The majek 25+ IMO is the best riding bay boat built in Texas.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

The HO is my boat of choice, but if you need to run shallow I would go with the cat and I like towers so I would do the half tower. And when I comes to engines no matter which boat you go with I would put a 250 pro XS. The fuel millage is unreal. Unless all you want is speed then I would do a 300XS. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Any reason you left out the 23' Haynie Cat ? It's supposed to do everything the 24' does but a little better and faster, because it does not have the key-slot transom.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Quite the line up. If money is burning a hole in your pocket, I'd order a 24 SBC Recon with a 250xs. My next boat is going to be a 22 Recon.


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

SCB Stingray w/300XS. Much faster than all of the others and will still get plenty shallow


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Recon with half tower with 250 pro xs or 300xs


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've fished out of a Haynie an SCB Top Cat and a Stingray, went with a Haynie HO. Cats seem really rough in chop to me. My HO has a 225 Pro XS on it and I did 54mph GPS verified with 3 people and loaded to fish last week. Fishing out of a SCB was not really comfortable for me. If you wade fish with two people all the time it would be fine but if you put four people in it,it's cramped. That's my opinion, good luck in your search. For what it's worth my buddy had a Top Cat, sold it and got an Extreme because he didn't want to wait for a new Haynie, and is contemplating selling it and buying an HO now. My HO will outrun his Extreme with a 250 sho and handle chop better.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

A 54 MPH haynie will outrun an xtreme with a 250 SHO?

I can't speak for the SCB boats because I've never been in one, but in my opinion the ride of a 25' xtreme is much better than the HO. The HO is squired and lose on the pad. Just doesnt feel stable at all. 

Rough water comparison...you just need to go ride in those boats and decide for yourself. I was coming back from Baffin yesterday in a pretty brisk wind and never got sprayed once. That 25' xtreme isn't the fastest, but its one of the driest and best riding boats I've ever been in. 

If you're looking at that also check out the tran XLR8. Good solid boat.


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

How long will it take to get a SCB Recon? 

Tied calling Eric and haven't had any luck yet.

Saw someone say the 23 Cat Haynie is better than the 24. Is this true? 

Can any list how shallow these boats will get up and how shallow they will run?


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah Kyle it's that boat I asked you for prop help on. It's not by much but I also have 25 less HP. What do you have on yours and what speeds are you seeing?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

ShallowRed said:


> How long will it take to get a SCB Recon?
> 
> Tied calling Eric and haven't had any luck yet.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your interest in SCB. 
Current back log is 8-10 months. Call, text, or email for a quote or to schedule a water test.

Eric Simmons
979 299-8172
[email protected]


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

ShallowRed said:


> In the market for a new boat and trying to decide which one to go with and how to rig it.
> 
> Option 1 Haynie 24 HO w 250 Pro XS
> Option 1a Haynie 24 HO w 300 Verado Pro
> ...


I am in the same boat you are hwell:. I am also looking at the Gulfcoast 230 VS, The JH performance B240 and the 230 cat, the El Pescador 240, the Shoal Water 230, The Parker 23' Big Bay, the Pathfinder 24 TRS, the Tran Sport XLR8 and the 24' Cat, The Dargel Cat and I looked at a couple of the Shallow Sport models. Before I buy, I am trying to spend time in every boat and get a sense of the pros and cons. I have been fishing with guides that use the various models, they tend to use boats hard so seeing how they hold up after being fished 200+ days a year is interesting. I am also planning on keeping it and fishing out of Port A and being able to go through the ship channel on most days and occasionally short rigging it is on my list.

I have been looking and riding in the various boats for almost a year now trying to find a sweet spot in terms of fit and finish, usefulness and price.

OK so my short review on the boats I have been on, please keep in mind that all of the boats are good choices.

Shallow Sport I got to fish out of the Mod V 24'. This was one of the shallower drafting Mod V hulls of the group. The fit and finish on the boat was top notch. While the guide didn't push the limit in terms of how skinny it will run. It did get up in 12 to 14" of water. The downside of this boat in my mind is that it was noticeably slower then some of the other boats and it was more expensive with the same equipment.

Tran Sport 240 SVT Cat. So one of the things that has proven true so far in most of my testing is that the cats seem like they run skinnier given the same displacement. The Cat design seems more stable then the Mod V hulled boats. The downside to this one is that I felt it beat me a little more running across a choppy bay. The Tran Sport boat was very well made and all composite in construction.

The Gulf Coast 230 VS Pro is a nice boat with an interesting design. This boat is less customizable then the other Texas boats in that it has a top cap. The model I fished off had the over sized center console with the rod lockers. We were out on a rough day and I got a little wet while running through chop, it also bothered me a little when it launched and the back end submerged some before popping up. One of the big positives with this boat is the price, you get a lot of boat for the price when compared to the others.

The Dargel Cat is a big beast of a boat. It was the only cat that I rode on that I felt you could haul *** up the ship channel on most days and fish the surf or the short rigs. The boat is customizable with lots of outfitting and storage options. The hole shot on this boat was closer to 15" but like I said it is a big boat. Fully rigged it get to 70k+ pretty quickly. Another thing to mention with this one is that despite the fact that it was huge, it handled very well without much sliding in turns.

The JH Performance B240 was a Great bay boat. I was really impressed with the guys that own the company and the quality of the boat itself. The ride was fantastic and it held turns really well. My negative with the boat in my opinion is that you need pretty days to go run through the channel and into the surf with it.

The JH cat was an even skinnier running boat then the B240, again the fit and finish was great and it hauled *** up and down the flats. I didn't get to run it in rough chop but again this is a skinny boat and I suspect like some of the other cats it will have issues going out of the bay.

The Haynie 24 HO was a bit of a surprise to me. We went out in west Galveston bay on a windy day and this boat ate the chop up. If you are going to be making runs across a lot of open water I would give serious consideration to this boat. It certainly meets my criteria of a hybrid that can fish the bay and run out into the GOM to short rig it. I know it has been mentioned here but this boat does use marine grade plywood in its construction. The guide explained that the wood was totally glassed in so rot isn't an issue. The wood issue doesn't bother me, we had a Grady growing up that we fished for 15 years and never had a problem.

The big surprise to me in all the boats so far was the 24' El Pescador. It is a panga style boat and a little more narrow then a lot of the others I fished in. Despite the narrower beam, this is a big solid boat. We got out to wade and the boat was floating in 8 or 9 inches of water. The guide used the trolling motor to get us in 13 or 14" to start running. Another thing that surprised me was how slow it would plane. His GPS was saying 14 to 15 mph and the boat was staying on plane. With the flared bow, the boat really eats up chop. Like the Haynie HO and the Shallow sport Mod V I wouldn't hesitate to take this one into the GOM.

The Parker Big Bay was also fished in West Galveston. This boat has a top cap and not as customizable as some of the others reviewed here. It had good storage and good fit and finish. It does well in open water and is an ideal boat for a place like Galveston. It did draft deeper then the other boats and there are areas of PA that you probably would want to stay away from. This is another boat that you can take out to the Jetties or into the surf with little to worry about.

If you can't tell, I am really leaning towards one of the V hulled boats. At the end of the day I am willing to give up some shallow draft capabilities in exchange for running into the GOM.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

Awesome review thank you. 

I don't really see myself in the GOM in this boat. 


Anyone have a review of the recon?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Brandon1107 said:


> Yeah Kyle it's that boat I asked you for prop help on. It's not by much but I also have 25 less HP. What do you have on yours and what speeds are you seeing?


Ok I was thinking 22' xtreme. I was going to say that's a little off for the 22'

Today I had 3 adults, one kid, half gas and all our fishing gear and did 58 into the wind and 61 with it. That was turning 5900-6000 with a rev4 21P.

Did he have much weight up in the front of the boat? That's probably one of the worst features of that boat is how sensitive it is to forward weight. Really kills the top end speed.

Fully loaded with full gas, full livewells and 2-3 full 94 quart ice chests, I can do about 54 topped out, so it's probably pretty close to your friends boat.

Same motor. 250 SHO, 25 xtreme.


----------



## TxDave (Jul 9, 2009)

I have owned the 23 Cat and now an HO both with 250 Pro XS. 
If you want to fish shallow the 23 will run where birds are standing probably 4-6". 
Draft - around 7 or 8"
Gets up in about a foot on hard sand, mud bottom - as long as it floats it will get up
Runs about 55 with a 22 bravo
Handles moderate chop well

HO will run in about 8"
Get up in about 14-18"
Draft 10"
Handle the chop like you wouldn't imagine. 

If you are fishing the shallow water and only need to run in moderate chop get the 23 Cat. I might go back to that one next with a tower. It was an awesome boat and surprised me with what it could do,
If you cross a lot of big water and fish in about 2' + water and want the ability to go fast go with the HO. It also has great fuel economy.


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

23 cat better than 24 cat? 

I sure do like the SCB Recon though


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> A 54 MPH haynie will outrun an xtreme with a 250 SHO?
> 
> I can't speak for the SCB boats because I've never been in one, but in my opinion the ride of a 25' xtreme is much better than the HO. The HO is squired and lose on the pad. Just doesnt feel stable at all.
> 
> ...


Kyle 
What are some numbers on your boat (25 xtreme) if you dont mind? like Draft, holeshot and on plane?

Thanks.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

ShallowRed said:


> 23 cat better than 24 cat?
> 
> I sure do like the SCB Recon though


Yes SCB builds one awesome rig!!!!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I probably need about 20-22" to get up without plowing for any amount of time. The boat is really made for a 25" shaft, but will work with a 20" shaft. The only benefit of the shorter shaft I've found so far (aside from the high speed SHO cowling :headknock ) is that you can jack the motor up all the way, start to pop up, and then immediately starting coming back down on the jackplate as soon as your moving, as the motor has practically no water pressure. 

running, I'd guess the boat needs 10-12" running on plane.. faster you go, the less boat is in the water.

I was floating around today in knee deep water (and I'm short), and the motor started dragging with the jackplate all the way down. Maybe around 18" or so? I jacked up the plate, putted out to 2"-ish feet of water, and popped right up.


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I've ridden in the 25 extreme. I have a JH 240. The 25 extreme is a whole other animal as far as size. It feels huge compared to my boat. I like how they are running the low race seats and bench seats.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

i have a gulf coast 23ft veri side pro with a 200 yammy it's not the best boat but it gets the job done for me i mostly wade but i do go offshore about 5 to 6 times a yr.

i think all the boats you are asking about will get the job done take your time and go fishing not just boat riding in every different type of boat you can 

If it were me & money was not a factor i would get a SCB if you do get a SCB i would love to go fishing with you just 1 time


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

look at a lot of boats on how the seating and ice chest sets up are. if you're going to custom order a boat, consider a built in insulated fish box/ice chest compartment. one of the things I wish I'd done was modify the leaning post just a bit to give me about 3" additional room between the rear deck and the rear icechest under the leaning post. it's frustrating that it's not quite enough room to throw tackleboxes behind there. also, put in rear seating on the back deck somewhere... it's the best riding spot on any boat.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

If you can swing the cost of a Recon and wait 8 months, get it. Best true cat hull I've ridden on. Almost got one but went with our 2nd Stingray instead. The Stingray runs plenty skinny for me and the speed is fantastic. Cruising at 65 at 4500 RPM is legit.


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

I think I'm down to the Recon or Stingray. The prices are slightly higher than other boats but I think they are worth it. 

Now the motor questions? 

Recon: 250 Pro XS or 300 Verado

Stingray: 250 Pro XS or 300 Verado or 350 Verado


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

In my opinion Verados hurt draft too much for my taste. Recon, 250 pro xs or 250 Yamaha SHO. Stingray, 300 xs all the way, That Stingray needs a 300xs with a Sportmaster gearcase to reach it's full potential. If you go with any other engine, you will probably end up with a 300xs on it at some point trust me.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

recon with 250 pro xs


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

No doubt either a 250 XS or 300XS.


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

The wait begins deposit went too......

SCB 25' Stingray with 300 V Rod 

Now my question is should I do 350 V Rod like the other two SR 25s ? 

Few months to decide


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a gulf coast 23ft veri side with a 200 yammy it's a great all around boat.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 300 or 350 vrod huh...

More horsepower doesn't alwasy win out

But if i was getting a 25 Recon, I would go with the Max HP I could afford lol

Simmons builds one bad arse sled, and you will surely love the fit and finish!!!!!!

Capt THomas


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

Guess I should mention I've discussed both with Eric at length. The 350 is a substantial up charge over the 300 and just wanted to see what everyone thought?


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I went through this same process last year but did not ask for opinions-I tested most of the boats mentioned which is was a fun & also painful process that took months & I ended up with the JH B240 & I could not be happier a year & a half later-I made the right decision for myself-Best boat I have ever owned.


----------



## Spotaholic (Apr 6, 2012)

I run a 24' shallow stalker with a 250 sho. Looked at many boats and decided on it. Great boat,handles chop ok. Will run super skinny. And drafts a TRUE 8" loaded with normal gear and fuel. The only boat of that size I have seen draft less is a rfl. Sometimes I feel as though people can't read a stick or they just spout off numbers.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

First off i would go,wit what Eric recommends... If he says both are great and clearly with the other two rigged with 360's I'd go with the 350.

That said, I'd go with the 350 for a number of additional reasons. First would be to put the max it can take. Second would be for the sole reason of setting it apart from others - that's why I went with the 300 on mine. Not because its that much faster or better than a 250, but I'll tell ya what, my boat catches attention because it says 3-0-0 on the back. 

Imagine having 3-5-0 on the back! 

Sets it apart, right? 

Another reason is if your going for the best, put the best on it. 

Last, it's a big boat.. A big fast boat...


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

No the Haynie 23 Cat IS NOT better than Haynie 24 Cat. Exact same boat except no key slot on the 23, Which accounts for 2 extra feet which is huge it terms of boat room on the 24. 23' Compared to 24'"11, 100 extra lbs on 24. 24 will ride a bit smoother but be a mph slower. The 24 will get up shallower and run shallower than the 23 and also handle a little better. Both will draft the same at 9", Both are amazing boats. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

Definitely going SCB SR 25 as stated above everyone. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)

ShallowRed said:


> Guess I should mention I've discussed both with Eric at length. The 350 is a substantial up charge over the 300 and just wanted to see what everyone thought?


Are You really concerned about spending that much more money? What's another $3500 when you've already dropped 70G?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I probably need about 20-22" to get up without plowing for any amount of time. The boat is really made for a 25" shaft, but will work with a 20" shaft. The only benefit of the shorter shaft I've found so far (aside from the high speed SHO cowling :headknock ) is that you can jack the motor up all the way, start to pop up, and then immediately starting coming back down on the jackplate as soon as your moving, as the motor has practically no water pressure.
> 
> running, I'd guess the boat needs 10-12" running on plane.. faster you go, the less boat is in the water.
> 
> I was floating around today in knee deep water (and I'm short), and the motor started dragging with the jackplate all the way down. Maybe around 18" or so? I jacked up the plate, putted out to 2"-ish feet of water, and popped right up.


update... the 25 will NOT run in 10" of water. It will get stuck. Trust me. :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> update... the 25 will NOT run in 10" of water. It will get stuck. Trust me. :headknock:headknock:headknock


Do tell this could get good.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Did you go with 25 stingray or recon. Also is full throtle sell a scb knock off. I tried finding the answer myself but scb website under construction. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Do tell this could get good.


little bit of a shallow sand bar that I've only passed 100 times.... just got a little too close to the shallow side of it this time.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Sounds like you have spent some time talking about these boats with the dealers.

Have you gone down and gotten on some of these boats and gone out for a ride to see what they will do and what you like????

Talk is cheap and about everyone here is prejudiced toward the boat they like and why they like it. 

I would make a list of what you like about each boat and do not like and then go out and ride in each boat to see how it does what you want it to do and do it in rough a-- conditions.


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

This is a great thread! Very informative! People commenting on the original question and not re quoting and bashing other people. Need more like it on 2cool in my opinion!


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

There isnt a 25 recon and Full Throttle is owned by Josh Finch. His and Eric are buddies and Josh buys some of erics spots and sells the boats and he sells Erics trade in boats if im correct. But no its not a knock off at all.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok makes since full throttle website said they have all same model but call them sport models but sell them cheaper. Just wasnt sure 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Again for the help everyone this should be a good thread for others.

I'm going with SCB 25' STINGRAY 300 V ROD


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Congrats, the 350vrod is a bad mofo but just not cost effective when you add everything up.


----------



## Murdershoalwater (Jun 12, 2013)

Very interested in a scb myself does full throttle or Eric offer financing or is that up to the customer to find ? Also curious on price range for a stingray 
Any info would be much appreciated


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

OilfieldFisher said:


> Very interested in a scb myself does full throttle or Eric offer financing or is that up to the customer to find ? Also curious on price range for a stingray
> Any info would be much appreciated


financing is available, prices depend on set up. Eric's info -

Eric Simmons
979 299-8172
[email protected]


----------



## SaltyPeter (Apr 28, 2011)

whistlingdixie said:


> I am a Majek fan but if you have the money it is hard to steer you away from the stingray. The majek 25+ IMO is the best riding bay boat built in Texas.


Don't you sell Majeks? Have you been in the 25' Stingray? What about the Haynie Magnum?


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

SaltyPeter said:


> Don't you sell Majeks? Have you been in the 25' Stingray? What about the Haynie Magnum?


I have been on both boats and if you are hauling *** around big open bays like Galveston, the SCB goes faster and has a better ride. The square deck area of the cats give a more stable platform when fishing and more surface area as well.

The 25 Extreme Plus was my favorite Texas rigged mono hull that I have been in. I like the fit and finish of the boat and the layout. I am partial to the yamaha engines and the 300 that was on the back of the boat pushed it to 50 in the high 4900 rpm range. If you are running to the jetties or fishing the surf looking for tarpon or going offshore, the Extreme may be a better performer then the SCB. It is hard to build a cat for the bay that won't bury its bow in big rollers (Dargel was an exception).

So if your criteria is Big Bay fishing and hauling *** SCB SRWB>Extreme +. If you add in the desire to short rig it, jetties then Extreme>SRWB.


----------

